# Free Funnix Download Feb. 1st - Feb. 16th



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been trying to find my son's kindergarten curriculum for this fall and remembered that I downloaded Funnix last year. Unfortunately I had to do a restore on my pc so I lost my free download. I was trying to figure out if I could re-download it when I saw they have posted another free download. 

This is a learning to read program, they have samples on their website if you want to see how it works. They also have a math program, but I missed out on the free download of it. :awh: If it is the same as last year the lessons are done on the computer and you print worksheets for your little one to do. You also download the reading books and I would assume print and assemble it for your child. We started this program but DS wasn't ready for it so we didn't get that far.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Check out AAAMath.com


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Look up
"glad 2 teach" on you tube. 
and for spelling 
bigkidsIQ.com


----------

